# Travel Warning to Mexico.



## kltool1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm not concerned but I bet that these problems do concern many tourists and those that have to make a living off the Mexican tourist industries. What happens for the tourists that frequent Mexico is that their travels to Mexico become less expensive when fewer tourists show up. This happens every few years. Many activities become bargains as businesses that deal with tourists compete for the tourist business. I remember the swine flu dealio and other acts of violence through out the years that scared many tourists away and it made for very good deals for those that made it to Mexico. 

Bill


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?


I just read it now and I am concerned but how safe is it anywhere else at the moment?  To be honest, I no longer like to go to a big shopping mall either or to the airport but still do it.

I would think twice too before going to Europe.

I was surprised that they mentioned Puerto Vallarta and Nayarit too now.  You need to read it yourself.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 23, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?



No


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 23, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?




No. Next...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 23, 2017)

I have long not desired traveling to Mexico; so this latest warning doesn't make me any more concerned.


----------



## Patri (Aug 23, 2017)

That scares me less than the resorts where people are served tainted drinks. They are raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help. At the hospitals, people have to pay cash before they are treated. This is one of many links. And the victims are NOT big drinkers. It truly has made me reconsider traveling to Mexico.
http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...mexico-suspected-drugging-tourists/490429001/


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 23, 2017)

We have travelled several times to the safer parts of Mexico - Cancun and Cabo, and long ago before drug cartel - Mazatlan.  For those who have not been to Mexico, it had always felt very safe and we took taxis and buses along hotel zone in Cancun.  The local people who work in the tourist industry are very nice and welcoming. 

We had originally planned to visit Westin at Los Cabos next May but we have scrapped the plan.  I am sure that it will continue to feel safe when/if we actually set foot in Mexico again.  But we finally succumbed to recent news on increased violence in Cabos, not on tourists but spillovers into tourist areas.  Next year we are going to go on 2 cruises - one in Europe and another in Asia and several timeshare stays in mainland US.  It is unfortunate but we are going to hold off on Mexico for now.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 23, 2017)

We have decided to continue our Worldwide travels to include Europe and Mexico. Maybe we are fatalistic. We figure when it is our time it is our time. Two years ago there was an armed car jacking in the Parking Lot of the local Costco and Shoot out in the Parking Lot of Walmark. We still shop at Costco and Walmark. Every couple weeks there is a head on car accident with someone dying or being seriously injured between Salem and the Oregon Coast. We have not stopped going to the Coast. We have a 3 week trip to Cabo planned for Jan - Feb 2018. We are not changing our plans.

Out of the millions of US Citizens that travel to Mexico each year - how many have died in a shoot out?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 23, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Out of the millions of US Citizens that travel to Mexico each year - how many have died in a shoot out?


Way less than have been killed walking the streets in Spain lately.  Or the streets of Charlottesville.

So for those who won't travel to Mexico due to safety concerns:  would you travel to Spain / Europe?  Why or why not?

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd sooner travel to either Mexico, or Spain, or France, or England than to (pardon the reference) some places in Virginia, Boston, Phoenix, Illinois, and others without checking to see if a gathering is expected during my visit there. I'm risk-averse to tear gas and pepper spray and other accoutrements of protest.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mexico Travel Warning

From the U.S. Department of State, August 22, 2017

For those that want to read the entire warning.

Richard


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2017)

Patri said:


> That scares me less than the resorts where people are served tainted drinks. They are raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help. At the hospitals, people have to pay cash before they are treated. This is one of many links. And the victims are NOT big drinkers. It truly has made me reconsider traveling to Mexico.
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...mexico-suspected-drugging-tourists/490429001/



I do know a few people that were "mickyed" in Mexico but have heard about many more people being "mickyed" in the USA. It seemed that many people were roofied , especially young women, in the USA, for the purpose of rape.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/thecut/what-you-might-not-know-a_2_b_5958936.html

I agree with you 100% regarding the medical help a tourist can expect in Mexico. Without travel insurance a person would be forced into an expensive situation. Medical help is my largest concern regarding travel to Mexico. One of my friends dad passed away in Mexico and the family ended up with many bills that needed to be paid before Mexico would send his body back. Sending the body back was a whole different story. It took about a month to get him back. 

Bill


----------



## pittle (Aug 23, 2017)

We are in the Rosarito/Ensenada area right now and will drive through Tecate when we go home.  We are flying to PV for 3 weeks in November and to Riviera Maya for2 weeks in April.  We are not cancelling any trips.  We do not go out at night and tend spend a lot of time at our resorts.  We have done so many things in these areas that we go for R&R and the awesome weather.


----------



## am1 (Aug 23, 2017)

We are going to Puerto Morales in November.  First night at the airport.  May venture into the market in Cancun that afternoon.  Then a week at an all inclusive.  One day to Xel-ha hopefully as its out last chance before the kids have to pay.

We are going to Chicago for 3 nights in September and that is a bigger concern.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Mexico Travel Warning
> 
> From the U.S. Department of State, August 22, 2017
> 
> ...





Passepartout said:


> I'd sooner travel to either Mexico, or Spain, or France, or England than to (pardon the reference) some places in Virginia, Boston, Phoenix, Illinois, and others without checking to see if a gathering is expected during my visit there. I'm risk-averse to tear gas and pepper spray and other accoutrements of protest.


Thank you.  I thought that I had posted the link last night but do not see it now.  Yes, you need to read it yourself.

So true what else you wrote, Richard.  We have to be alert and careful everywhere today so the warnings are good to remind us.


----------



## klpca (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm more concerned about Europe at the moment because as a tourist, I feel that I am actually a target. In Mexico at least they aren't aiming for me.

That said, I won't hesitate to travel to either place.

FWIW, I have a friend who owns a beautiful timeshare in Cabo. She and her family haven't visited in over 10 years because of the perceived danger. She warns us not to go every year and then can't believe that we go. Everyone needs to do what is right for them.


----------



## remowidget (Aug 23, 2017)

We just got to Cancun today. I've been bombarded by people about this. What I read is about homicide in Quintana Roo, which is the state Cancun is in. When I looked at homiced numbers I found about 130 this year in the whole state of Qunitana Roo. The city of Detroit has had about 400 so far this year. 

It's like anywhere,  use good judgement and practices. Sure, the odds could beat me and I could get killed. I'd probably more likely to die falling in my house.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 23, 2017)

The state department warnings are irrelevant to me.  I cannot see the allure of going to Mexico at all for any reason especially when I have so much of the U.S. left to visit.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 23, 2017)

When the time comes that i don't feel safe going to Cancun, then I will feel unsafe leaving my county going to many places within my own country..


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> When the time comes that i don't feel safe going to Cancun, then I will feel unsafe leaving my county going to many places within my own country..


HUH?


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 24, 2017)

Patri said:


> That scares me less than the resorts where people are served tainted drinks. They are raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help. At the hospitals, people have to pay cash before they are treated. This is one of many links. And the victims are NOT big drinkers. It truly has made me reconsider traveling to Mexico.
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...mexico-suspected-drugging-tourists/490429001/


 
I agree, I forwarded that to friends and family and we all have taken any trips to Mexico off the list.   

People who say that it could happen in any US city, what are you talking about!?!?  Once you're in Mexico and resorts and bars are doing this, there is no protection from any US government agency and you are at the mercy of the Mexican system.

There are far more better beach resorts than to potentially put your life or your family's life in danger by going to these Mexican resort areas.  

If the government is saying WATCH OUT, and people here are blowing it off, is it because you OWN in Mexico?


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 24, 2017)

Patri said:


> That scares me less than the *resorts where people are served tainted drinks*. *They are raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help*. *At the hospitals, people have to pay cash before they are treated.* This is one of many links. *And the victims are NOT big drinkers.* It truly has made me reconsider traveling to Mexico.
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...mexico-suspected-drugging-tourists/490429001/



Love sensationalism, do you?

Show one example of proof of anyone being served "tainted drinks". Since there are many millions of visitors to this region annually, that shouldn't be too difficult. Just one, but I want to see the toxicology report that provides proof the alcohol was "tainted". Do you know the difference between unregulated and tainted?

Can you provide one credible link about someone that was "_raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help_". I'll wait for your credible link, thanks.

The latest over sensationalized report of a tourist that perished was underaged, and had consumed at minimum 7 shots according to her brother within a short period of time. He too, was inebriated. They had a BAC of 0.25. Do you have any concept of the level of intoxication 0.25 is? That was only one example. Perhaps you could provide some credible evidence that people on vacation staying at AI's where all the alcohol a person can drink is consumed as part of their package, are not big drinkers. 

Hospitals require cash up front in Mexico because they're not stupid; they want to be paid. They know the tourist is going to be leaving imminently, and have the ability to cancel payment on any cc charge they've made. Thus cash is required. And you apparently feel this is wrong??

Finally, I hope you will indeed reconsider Mexico for any of your trips. I'm quite certain you wouldn't be happy there.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 24, 2017)

Many people may not realize what a .25 alcohol limit means. In most States in the USA .08 or less is considered too intoxicated to drive. So she was slightly over 3 times the limit for DUII. As for Hospitals in Mexico I remember what happened to a friend several years ago. He had suffered a serious injury to his ankle. Several bones were broken. He required Orthopedic Surgery and about 4 weeks in the Hospital. The day before checking out he was presented a Bill that read $50,000.00. He knew he was in trouble because none of his Credit Cards had that high of a limit. Then he remembered that Mexico uses the $ like the USA. So the Bill $50,000.00 was in Pesos. At the time the Exchange rate was 13 or 14 to 1 USA Dollar. So in USA Dollars this Bill was about $3,836. Any of his Credit Cards could handle that. He had his ankle checked out by a top notch Orthopedic Surgeon in Oregon and was told they had done great job in Mexico.


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 24, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> Love sensationalism, do you?
> 
> Show one example of proof of anyone being served "tainted drinks". Since there are many millions of visitors to this region annually, that shouldn't be too difficult. Just one, but I want to see the toxicology report that provides proof the alcohol was "tainted". Do you know the difference between unregulated and tainted?
> 
> ...



It's not that difficult to find, in addition to the story posted above yours, here are additional reports.  The stories from  tourists are just now coming out, I'm sure they'll be more reports:

http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...o-resorts-after-tourists-blackouts/513563001/
http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-cancun-warning-20170822-story.html


----------



## remowidget (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is my reply to an aunt who is bombarding me on how unsafe Cancun is. Note: she has never stayed in Cancun. She usually travels on Cruise ships and will only book authorized cruise ship excursions. Also, we both live in Oregon.

Will do. We rarely go out at night and then mainly just for dinner. We never leave the tourist zone at night. We carry minimal cash and cards, leaving the rest in the safe. Salem has places that are less safe than others. I think a lot more people fall under the date rape drug crime in the USA than in Cancun. We have even heard of it happening in Albany. We try to stay aware of our surroundings. Things we do everywhere, even when we were in London, which is probably less safe than Cancun. We wouldn't even consider driving across the border or going almost anywhere else in Mexico, maybe Cabo but that is pretty unlikely.


All of these articles that are running now are throwing Cancun into the title because they are trying to get people to follow the links and make money on the advertising on the page. Since Cancun is so popular, it is a big draw. They don't care that they are going to hurt tourism and make crime worse because the area will lose income.


A perfect example of what assholes the media are was the eclipse. They sensationalized it saying that everything was going to be gridlock and crowded. This had a double whammy because not only were they wrong, but people like us chose to stay at home and avoid it. Lots of restaurants overstocked and now are stuck with the food. So, they are losing money and food is gonna get wasted because the media found something to sensationalize and make money selling advertising.



Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 24, 2017)

remowidget said:


> A perfect example of what assholes the media are was the eclipse. They sensationalized it saying that everything was going to be gridlock and crowded. This had a double whammy because not only were they wrong, but people like us chose to stay at home and avoid it. Lots of restaurants overstocked and now are stuck with the food. So, they are losing money and food is gonna get wasted because the media found something to sensationalize and make money selling advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk



It's not the media, it's the U.S. Department of State that is issuing the warning.


----------



## remowidget (Aug 24, 2017)

ibcnu said:


> It's not the media, it's the U.S. Department of State that is issuing the warning.


Please share the link where Cancun is the focus of the US Department of State warning. The ones I have been sent, Cancun isn't the focus of the warning.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Aug 24, 2017)

ibcnu said:


> It's not the media, it's the U.S. Department of State that is issuing the warning.


The article from Forbes says "Mexico tops the list with 28 warnings in an 8-year period. It’s worth noting that these warnings are regionally specific, targeting sites where crime syndicates are particularly active. Popular tourist destinations like Mexico City and the Yucatán peninsula (including Cancún) are generally regarded as safe"

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 24, 2017)

ibcnu said:


> It's not that difficult to find, in addition to the story posted above yours, here are additional reports.  The stories from  tourists are just now coming out, I'm sure they'll be more reports:
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...o-resorts-after-tourists-blackouts/513563001/
> http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-cancun-warning-20170822-story.html



If it's not that difficult to find, why haven't you provided any? The links you provided are the same sensationalism that's been propagated ad nauseum for weeks now. Re read my post if you're not clear. Patri is taking the sensationism to new extremes with BS about "*raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help" . *Yes it's steaming BS, and you should be ashamed of yourself posting crap like this, or defending it.

Frankly, I'm really tired of this non sense being spewed by people that have never even set foot on Mexican soil. You're all nothing more than a bunch of trolls.


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 24, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> If it's not that difficult to find, why haven't you provided any? The links you provided are the same sensationalism that's been propagated ad nauseum for weeks now. Re read my post if you're not clear. Patri is taking the sensationism to new extremes with BS about "*raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help" . *Yes it's steaming BS, and you should be ashamed of yourself posting crap like this, or defending it.
> 
> Frankly, I'm really tired of this non sense being spewed by people that have never even set foot on Mexican soil. You're all nothing more than a bunch of trolls.



The majority of travelers stayed in resorts around Cancun, Playa del Carmen and other beaches in Riviera Maya. Several had been to hotels just to the east in Cozumel and others on the west coast in Los Cabos and Puerto Vallarta. Many had visited Mexico multiple times. For a few, it was their first visit.

*They described resort staffers who stood idle while loved ones vomited, lost consciousness and bled heavily. Hotel managers who refused to help, defaulting to the same refrain: Nothing we can do. Too much alcohol. Go to the hospital — with cash. *

When injured tourists turned to police, an instinctive step for many Americans, they were often stonewalled again. For starters, resorts in Mexico don’t typically call law enforcement to the scene. Vacationers have to take complaints to the police station.

The few who did encountered further indifference: _Nothing to investigate. It was an accident. You were drunk._

__
you can read more here:  http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...o-resorts-have-little-hope-justice/565961001/


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 24, 2017)

remowidget said:


> Please share the link where Cancun is the focus of the US Department of State warning. The ones I have been sent, Cancun isn't the focus of the warning.





Phydeaux said:


> If it's not that difficult to find, why haven't you provided any? The links you provided are the same sensationalism that's been propagated ad nauseum for weeks now. Re read my post if you're not clear. Patri is taking the sensationism to new extremes with BS about "*raped and robbed, and the resort personnel have stood by, refusing to help" . *Yes it's steaming BS, and you should be ashamed of yourself posting crap like this, or defending it.
> 
> Frankly, I'm really tired of this non sense being spewed by people that have never even set foot on Mexican soil. You're all nothing more than a bunch of trolls.




Here is Senator Ron Johnson's August 16, 2017 letter to the Department of State:

http://graphics.jsonline.com/jsi_news/documents/mexico_johnsonletter.pdf

Johnson told Tillerson he was concerned about a “lack of transparency” on the part of hotel staff and Mexican authorities, and asked the State Department to turn over its communications [by September 8, 2017] with Mexican authorities about the case.

___

another U.S. government warning here:

*Alcohol:* There have been allegations that consumption of  tainted or substandard alcohol has resulted in illness or blacking out. If you choose to drink alcohol, it is important to do so in moderation and to stop and seek medical attention if you begin to feel ill.

*Sexual Assault:* Rape and sexual assault are serious problems in resort and other areas.  Many of these incidents occur at night or during the early morning hours, in hotel rooms, or on deserted beaches, *or through drugging of drinks. *

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/country/mexico.html


----------



## remowidget (Aug 24, 2017)

Thankfully, we didn't go to Charleston, SC. They are shooting people in restaurants live time.

They are saying that shooting in restaurants is part of their college orientation. Please tell everyone you know not to go to college.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 25, 2017)

I get why people want to defend a favorite place to vacation as safe. But really I think everyone should take a travel warning seriously. It is, of course, up to each individual whether or not they want to risk traveling to an area with a warning.  

For me, why risk it? I would just go somewhere else without a travel warning. There are plenty of other places to vacation.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Phydeaux,

Not trying to derail the topic here but I'd like to address this question to you - in your opinion, what makes Mexico worthy of a visit?  Why should I visit there?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 25, 2017)

ibcnu said:


> It's not that difficult to find, in addition to the story posted above yours, here are additional reports.  The stories from  tourists are just now coming out, I'm sure they'll be more reports:
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...o-resorts-after-tourists-blackouts/513563001/
> http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-mexico-cancun-warning-20170822-story.html



These are not "new stories" and do not contain any "new" information. They simply rehash the warnings from the US State Department and other matters that were previously published. The State Department does not conduct any type of independent investigation before releasing these warnings. They primarily rely upon news stories.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Phydeaux,
> 
> Not trying to derail the topic here but I'd like to address this question to you - in your opinion, what makes Mexico worthy of a visit?  Why should I visit there?


You shouldn't.  I think you should stay home.

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> You shouldn't.  I think you should stay home.
> 
> Kurt



That sort of defeats the purpose of timeshare don't you think?

It was meant as a serious question - someone put their best sales hat on and pitch what makes Mexico worthy of a visit.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2017)

For what it's worth.

*The Truth About Traveling to Mexico Right Now*
Condé Nast Traveler

Is it safe? A State Department warning has travelers on edge. Here's the latest. Read the full stor

Cheers


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> That sort of defeats the purpose of timeshare don't you think?
> 
> It was meant as a serious question - someone put their best sales hat on and pitch what makes Mexico worthy of a visit.




Not in the least. Isn't one of the purposes or brag points about timeshare, it's flexibility in choosing where you can go??

I agree, you shouldn't go there. Go somewhere else, please. Trust me, Mexico won't miss you, nor will other travelers. No need to sell anything; quite the opposite, actually.

The real point is this: sensationislism and fake news is out of control. It needs to be crushed, not propagated. If you're not part of the solution, *YOU'RE* part of the problem.


----------



## remowidget (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> That sort of defeats the purpose of timeshare don't you think?
> 
> It was meant as a serious question - someone put their best sales hat on and pitch what makes Mexico worthy of a visit.


Largely for us, it is the resort itself. I think every room has at least a partial ocean view. You might get stuck behind the palapa or palm trees, but most rooms have an amazing view of the ocean. In comparison, some of the ocean front rooms in Maui, dont have a view of the ocean at all. Most of the rooms on Kauai don`t have a view either. The ocean color is what you think of when you think of tropical paradise, at least when it is sunny. There is a huge beach you can hang out on, if you so wish. Maui has a very narrow beach that is largely not flat and useable like Lagunamars. While we love Kauai, there is no beach at the resort and they heat the pool. This may be good in the winter, but we went to both Maui and Kauai for a week in May this year and the water in the swimming pool in Kauai was uncomfortably too warm on some days. In Lagunamar, the gorgeous ocean view transfers to the main infinity pool and pool deck. This was a stark contrast for when were were in the Hawaiin pools. You couldnt see the ocean, so we could just as well been in a pool at home.

To some extent, we look at our Vistana ownership as a second home. We tend to come to Cancun for three weeks or longer. Frequently my wife tells people we spend less in Cancun than we would spend if we are at home. We largely eat in our room and when we do eat out it is cheaper than Hawaii and a lot of times cheaper that at home. There are pool concierges here, several that remember us on sight and come and help us as they can. They take our towels from us and make up our lounge chair like a bed. Usually, they even go and get us more so we have one as a pillow as well.

With each trip, we get a little more adventurous. On our first trip, I don`t think we went anywhere besides across the street to the La Isla Mall, which is very nice even to USA standards. We still haven`t rented a car down here, partialy because the price of their insurance is so ridiculous compared to the price of renting the car. The biggest reason though is because we don`t need one, as we take the very cheap busses. If we go to the store or Costco and we have more than we can easily carry we take a taxi back. The hotel zone is just a long strip of land between the Lagoon on one side and the Carribean on the other. We rarely have to wait for more than a couple of minutes to get on a bus.

Our adventure this trip was to a dentist office. How`s that for home away from home? This was in a part downtown that we had not been to before. My Oregon dentist has been telling me for a couple of years I need a crown at a cost of around $1500. Since we are self employed, we don`t have dental coverage because it doesnt make sense for us. I decided to bite the bullet and get it done down here. I looked around on the internet and found a place that does full veneers is big on implant dentures and such.  I figured a place that does a lot of full mouth restorations should do a good job of a crown. When I booked a couple months ago, they were running a special with crowns running $400 US. The dental office is located in the largest mall in Cancun, so we were told by our driver on the way. They did a full mouth scan and an individual X-ray or each of my teeth with a filling our crown. After the examination, she asked me why my dentist said i needed a crown. I didnt have an answer. She basically said their philosphy is if it isn`t broke don`t fix it. Evidently, that tooth has a large amalgam filling. She said removing amalgam is a worthwhile endeavour, but my filling is so large there is at least a 70% chance I`d need a root canal at a cost of around $250 here. That is the main reason she did not want to do a crown. Root canals make teeth brittle and reduces their life. She did recommended  a night gaurd to protect my teeth from me grinding them at night. So they gave me a free 1/2 our ish ride there, a comlete exam, and a night guard for a little over $200 US. While I was in the chair, I had a view over a park like forested area to the lagoon in the distance, as apposed to the parking lot view back home. Most of the equipment in the dental office seemed newer and more modern than in my Oregon dental office.

Im sorry that I have probably rambled on here and may have made spelling and grammar errors, but i am typing on my tablet. We love Cancun, but we love Hawaii as well. Just for different reasons. We have been to most of the Vistana resorts other than some in Florida and Harborside. We just prefer Hawaii and Cancun. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Aug 26, 2017)

View while I was typing my last comment.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Aug 26, 2017)

remowidget said:


> View while I was typing my last comment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oops.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> That sort of defeats the purpose of timeshare don't you think?
> 
> It was meant as a serious question - someone put their best sales hat on and pitch what makes Mexico worthy of a visit.


I meant it as a serious answer.  Bottom line -- if you personally would not feel safe traveling to Mexico, why go?  There are plenty of nice resorts in other parts of this country and in other parts of the world and if you would feel safer there, then I don't see any reason why you should travel to Mexico.

Kurt


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 26, 2017)

I agree. And I most certainly see no need for someone that has never even set foot there, to be commenting about the region. 

I've been traveling to this region for more than 25 years with my family. Each year we rent a vehicle for the 2 weeks we are there, and we explore, putting on thousands of km's, and seeing things most tourists never see. I speak some Spanish, am learning to speak Mayan from a Mexican friend that resides there, and have made many friends in Mexico that I hold in high esteem. They live on tourist dollars, and would tell the sensational news crowd to your face, if they had the opportunity, to stop it. But they'd do it in a much more polite manner than I can muster. I lose my patience with this crowd. 

If someone that has never even been to Mexico once is trying to school me about this country, you've picked the wrong guy, and the wrong argument. My advice to you is to move on to a subject that you actually know something about. 

Adios!


----------



## sarment (Aug 26, 2017)

We have been going to Mexico for 30 years. The first time we went was for our honeymoon. That time was a surprise because it was the first time I had ever seen a military presence in an airport and on a beach. (And the only time we ever experienced this in Mexico.) We visited a second time about 3 years later, going to Cancun. Over the years we had kids and took them to Mexico and finally bought a timeshare. Our kids are now grown and they and their significant others also go to Mexico. Why? The beaches. The food. The resorts.The people. The warm sun. The fun things to do. We love it. We also go other places in the US and the world, but we usually go to Mexico every year. And over the years we have seen such improvement in the standard of living of the Mexican people, much of it because of tourism.


----------



## jeffcarp (Aug 26, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Way less than have been killed walking the streets in Spain lately.  Or the streets of Charlottesville.
> 
> So for those who won't travel to Mexico due to safety concerns:  would you travel to Spain / Europe?  Why or why not?
> 
> Kurt



One huge difference between Europe and Mexico when it comes to the potential for violence. In Europe you have governments that are independent of the violence, doing all they can from a policing and intelligence perspective to fight it. In Mexico you have a corrupt government, in many cases that is bought off by the violent elements, and in general is powerless to fight it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Remowidget and Sarment,

Thank you for sharing your experiences and observations.  That's the sort of thing I was wanting Phydeaux (and others) to relate.  As I look back, I realize I did not make it clear that the travel advisory was not and is not the primary reason I have had little desire to travel to Mexico.  My favored destinations are primarily in colder climates (not beach/ocean related) but to keep the wife and kids happy we do have to include warm weather destinations too.  I can enjoy a clean and beautiful beach (one conducive to where swimming and wading) but I've never wanted to go to a destination full of continual drinking and partying because I do enjoy the peace and quiet nowadays.  It seems it may be missing something by not considering Mexico - clearly, more research is in order. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> You shouldn't.  I think you should stay home.
> 
> Kurt



Actually, now that I look at the info in your avatar a bit, YOU should stay home given your home location...


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 26, 2017)

We travel to Europe, Hawaii, Mexico, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, etc. They all offer something different. You can not really swim or snorkel in Oregon. We can in Mexico, Hawaii, Fiji, New Zealand, etc. We travel to Hawaii year round. We travel to Mexico in January and February. We leave the cold and rain (occasionally ice and snow behind) and wear shorts and light shirts for the 2 to 3 weeks in Mexico. We like the people and food in Mexico.

I am done commenting about the danger or lack thereof in Mexico. Simply don't go if you are afraid.


----------



## Larry M (Aug 26, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I do know a few people that were "mickyed" in Mexico but have heard about many more people being "mickyed" in the USA.



My brother was served something in a drink in Mexico about 20 years ago. He thinks it was Rohypnol. He awoke with a timeshare contract he had signed in his hand. He was able to buy his way back out of it but it cost him $5000.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Phydeaux,

You will get no argument from me on this point:



Phydeaux said:


> ...The real point is this: sensationislism and fake news is out of control. It needs to be crushed, not propagated.



but I'm here to discuss travel and while we cannot entirely divorce ourselves from political concerns it is my goal to make the best travel choices I can with the trips we are able to make while we can still travel.  I read this forum because I want to see where my paradigms might be faulty.  All I'm asking is keep the info coming when you can.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Remowidget and Sarment,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences and observations.  That's the sort of thing I was wanting Phydeaux (and others) to relate.  As I look back, I realize I did not make it clear that the travel advisory was not and is not the primary reason I have had little desire to travel to Mexico.  My favored destinations are primarily in colder climates (not beach/ocean related) but to keep the wife and kids happy we do have to include warm weather destinations too.  I can enjoy a clean and beautiful beach (one conducive to where swimming and wading) but I've never wanted to go to a destination full of continual drinking and partying because I do enjoy the peace and quiet nowadays.  It seems it may be missing something by not considering Mexico - clearly, more research is in order.
> 
> Thanks again!


In my several trips to Mexico, in particular Cancun, Cabo and a couple of decades ago, Mazatlan, we had never seen continual drinking anywhere we stayed or dined.  We only stay at reputable and glorious resorts like Westin Lagunamar (Cancun) and Grand Solmar at Lands End (Cabo San Lucas).  Westin Lagunamar remains our favorite resort.  The party and drinking image that you may have, is the creation by spring break college kids at all inclusive resorts and nightclubs.  Every trip we have made had always felt safer than in most cities here in the US.  We took buses and taxis along the hotel zone in Cancun.  Visits to Chichen Itza and Tulum felt safer than when we were inside Pantheon in Rome this year.  Story to be told another time.  We refused to take the bus or light rail where we used to stay in N. California.  Drug dealings and murders were often reported on buses and light rails and around the stations.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Remowidget and Sarment,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences and observations.  That's the sort of thing I was wanting Phydeaux (and others) to relate.  As I look back, I realize I did not make it clear that the travel advisory was not and is not the primary reason I have had little desire to travel to Mexico.  My favored destinations are primarily in colder climates (not beach/ocean related) but to keep the wife and kids happy we do have to include warm weather destinations too.  I can enjoy a clean and beautiful beach (one conducive to where swimming and wading) but I've never wanted to go to a destination full of continual drinking and partying because I do enjoy the peace and quiet nowadays.  It seems it may be missing something by not considering Mexico - clearly, more research is in order.
> 
> Thanks again!



I find it funny that people are getting insulted because of the question you asked. I took it exactly as you meant it. They took it the wrong way.

I was in Mexico once- one day off the cruise ship-Cozumel-and it was very nice. I liked seeing the pyramids of Tulum and the views of the ocean. I did not like the poor little children begging for money when we got off the boat. I felt bad, but knew they were put up to it. Really, when I am on vacation I don't want to deal with that. I also did not like Jamaica because people constantly were harassing me to braid my hair and sell me drugs.

I know a lot of people who always vacation in Mexico. Most go to the all inclusive resorts. Others rent cars and airbnb homes and drive around the country without any concerns. I am always surprised but they love it and felt totally safe. They also like that Mexico is cheap. They like the Mexican food. Music I guess also. The culture. They like the water also, yet I rarely see people in the photos swimming in the water. They take boats and other water things out- but you can do that anywhere.

I have cousins that always go to the Caribbean every summer with a group of friends and stay at all inclusive resorts. That's their thing. They love it! They live on LI, NY near beaches yet I guess these are better beaches.

It's like us- we live in the woods near mountains yet we still vacation in mountains- just BETTER mountains! LOL!

I think everyone is just different. It is all about the vibe of a place for most people. I love to be in water and I like snorkeling but yet I would never go to Mexico to do it- I would prefer Hawaii. I just like the vibe better and I am more comfortable overall there because it is the USA. And I think it is absolutely beautiful. I love Kauai- because it has mountains and greenery plus the gorgeous Pacific. Expensive but I didn't care because I liked it. But that's just me.

I am also not a Caribbean lover, though I have been to a few islands and enjoyed the time there. The water is awesome. St Lucia I did not like - the resort was great and some of the scenery- but outside of the resort the capital city was awful- sewerage leaking onto the streets, weird food, etc. I don't like going places where I feel I can't venture from the resort for whatever reason.

Most of our vacations are places north as well. Our only trip to Europe we went to Scotland.

We hate crowds- and not big beach lovers in terms of sunbathing- though I love to be IN water- an ocean or lake or pool. We generally have a few lakes with small beaches that we go to very early in the morning in New England and love it. We love mountains- lots of scenery/ combination of mountains and water is the best for us. We also don't like to be too hot. Yet we are not winter people either.

Our favorite vacations have been the national parks. When I told people here where I live we went to Colorado this past June- they didn't get it because they all go to Myrtle Beach, OBX, or the Jersey Shore or the Caribbean or Mexico. Forget about it when I tell them we are also on our 20th year going to Vermont and New Hampshire for vacations- they just don't get it. LOL!

PS Vermont and New Hampshire are two of the safest states in the country. Certainly doesn't mean there is no crime there, just very low crime rates.


----------



## jamcclure1044 (Aug 26, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?


I've been going to Puerto Vallarta/Nuevo Vallarta for many years. The most recent travel warning cited specific areas along the borders with other states rather than the resort areas themselves. The rare incidents I've read about in that area have taken place out in the country and along highways leading to other cities. I have always felt safe in Puerto Vallarta because there always is an active police and military presence. I probably would not drive across Mexico or venture into the hinterlands, but relaxing in a resort or snapping pictures of the local cathedral seems to be as safe as going to my local shopping mall.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2017)

jeffcarp said:


> One huge difference between Europe and Mexico when it comes to the potential for violence. In Europe you have governments that are independent of the violence, doing all they can from a policing and intelligence perspective to fight it. In Mexico you have a corrupt government, in many cases that is bought off by the violent elements, and in general is powerless to fight it.


Yes, but in Europe the violence is specifically targeted toward tourists and the common people.  In Mexico, most of the violence that gets the sensationalized headlines is targeted toward those in the drug trade.  BIG difference, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Actually, now that I look at the info in your avatar a bit, YOU should stay home given your home location...


Well thank goodness I'm not taking your recommendations! 

Kurt


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 26, 2017)

We have traveled to Mexico for over 15 years, primarily to Cabo San Lucas & Puerto Vallarta.  I must say I was a little shocked the first time I saw military presence with guns but now it is just part of the scenery.  We always rent a car and drive out of the metro area to see the small towns.  We have never felt unsafe.  We don't drive at night out of town because of the livestock, not fear.  What I love:  the culture, the music, the hard working friendly people, the food, the ocean, the beach, the ambiance. For those who think it is all drinking & partying--it is not.  If that is what you are looking for, you can find it.  If you want peace & quiet, you can find that also.  The timeshare we own (Villa group--purchased resale) allows us to stay at beachside properties that would probably cost $500 or more per night. Am I afraid to travel to Mexico--absolutely not!


----------



## skimeup (Aug 26, 2017)

am1 said:


> We are going to Puerto Morales in November.
> 
> We are going to Chicago for 3 nights in September and that is a bigger concern.



_I was in Chicago for over a week last February (fine weather - sunshine and warm temperatures, btw) and since we were totally in tourist areas there were no problems.  The murders and shootouts are gang related and stay where the gangs are.  I doubt the gangsters even know about museums and such.)
_


----------



## ssreward (Aug 26, 2017)

skimeup said:


> _I was in Chicago for over a week last February (fine weather - sunshine and warm temperatures, btw) and since we were totally in tourist areas there were no problems.  The murders and shootouts are gang related and stay where the gangs are.  I doubt the gangsters even know about museums and such.)_


Probably not, lol! Although, the area around Museum of Science & Industry can get pretty sketchy rather quickly if you head in the wrong direction  You really lucked out on the weather - we're usually happy if it's stopped snowing by Easter!


----------



## Karenann (Aug 26, 2017)

I am leaving on Saturday for a 2 week trip to Mexico - one week at The Grand Luxxe in Nueva Vallarta and another week at Grand Miramar in Puerto Vallarta.  I am going by myself - I am not concerned about my stay at the Grand Luxxe, where I have been several times before.  However, I have never stayed in Puerto Vallarta proper nor at the Grand Miramar. Has anyone had experience staying at this hotel or in Puerto Vallarta proper? Should I be concerned about this part of my trip?  Thanks in advance for your input. By the way, I live in the suburbs north of Chicago and three of my children live in Chicago, none of us see any violence or crime that would keep us from enjoying our city.


----------



## remowidget (Aug 26, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Remowidget and Sarment,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences and observations.  That's the sort of thing I was wanting Phydeaux (and others) to relate.  As I look back, I realize I did not make it clear that the travel advisory was not and is not the primary reason I have had little desire to travel to Mexico.  My favored destinations are primarily in colder climates (not beach/ocean related) but to keep the wife and kids happy we do have to include warm weather destinations too.  I can enjoy a clean and beautiful beach (one conducive to where swimming and wading) but I've never wanted to go to a destination full of continual drinking and partying because I do enjoy the peace and quiet nowadays.  It seems it may be missing something by not considering Mexico - clearly, more research is in order.
> 
> Thanks again!


Swimming in the ocean is not a strong point at Lagunamar. Too much wave action. People do go out and enjoy the waves, but we don't. We like Hawaii better for snorkeling, but we haven't tried much out of Cancun. Lagunamar is generally not a party resort and is located away from most of the big party spots. Its still plenty close if someone wants to do that, but it is generally not the scene here. That said, we were talking to some people who said there was a big bachelor party or something last week, so it certainly can happen like it could anywhere.

The cold climate thing brings up a great point. We love the tropical destinations. We are from Oregon and live in a pretty temperate place. Not a lot of snow and ice, but relatively cool through the winter. There are very good snow skying destinations in Oregon, but we are not into that. So, we may never go to Colorado. We aren't golfers, so we likely will not spend a lot of time in the resorts in California or Arizona. Its all in what you want out of your timeshare. 



Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenbeil (Aug 26, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?


Absolutely not. Safer in Cabo than many USA cities [_deleted._]


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Well thank goodness I'm not taking your recommendations!
> 
> Kurt



Indeed!  If we ever get fortunate enough to retire to Colorado, it would be very hard to leave for a vacation - but if we did, a pleasure to come home.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Duplicate post.  Sorry.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Aug 27, 2017)

longer said:


> Is anyone concerned about the new travel warning for Mexico the US State Dept. issued today Aug.22 2017?


FYI--Since the U.S. State Department, various newspapers and others have commented, I post a response from the Mexico Tourism Board:
"MESSAGE REGARDING REPORTS ON MEXICO TRAVEL WARNINGS
August 23, 2017 

We are aware of the updated U.S. Department of State travel warnings and advisories pertaining to Mexico (August 2017). These travel warnings and advisories are issued regularly for more than 100 countries around the world and contain specific information to aid travelers abroad. 

While the U.S. State Department Travel Warnings note that there are incidents of violence in Baja California Sur and Quintana Roo, both popular regions for international tourism, we wish to provide additional context related to this warning as there is no cause for increased concern. 

As the Travel Warning explains, there have been situations among individuals involved in criminal activities. We can add that the overwhelming majority of those incidents have taken place in locations not frequented by international tourists (such as inner-city areas or private properties). 

The Mexican government and entire tourism industry have a long-standing program in place to ensure proactive measures are taken to avoid violent incidents in areas frequented by international tourists. These measures include establishing protocols and coordinating efforts among different government entities across key destinations, such as tourism safety trainings and dedicated resources for public safety. These measures have helped to maintain the continued safety and satisfaction of visitors coming to Mexico each year. In 2016, Mexico hosted 35 million international tourists, 80% of which came from the United States. That year, the country increased its ranking by the United Nations World Tourism Organization to 8th most visited country in the world. 

So far in 2017 (January – July), Mexico’s visitors from the U.S. have increased by 9.6% (6.2 million visitors), in comparison to the same period in 2016. Overall, international visitors to Mexico have increased by more than 9% in 2017. During 2016, 94% of U.S. visitors reported an experience that exceeded their expectations and 86% said they would like to come back again in the next six months. 

We look forward to hosting millions of tourists in the coming months and holiday season. 

Mexico Tourism Board 
-----
FACTS / Q&A: 1. I heard there is a new travel warning. What does that mean? 

 The U.S. Department of State updated its travel warnings and advisories pertaining to Mexico on August 22, 2017. 

 These travel warnings and advisories are issued regularly for more than 100 countries around the world and contain specific information to aid travelers abroad. 

2. I heard that the warning now includes Los Cabos and Cancun, is that the case? 

 While the U.S. State Department Travel Warnings note that there are incidents of violence in Baja California Sur and Quintana Roo, home to Los Cabos and Cancun respectively, there is no cause for increased concern. 

 The overwhelming majority of those incidents have taken place in locations not frequented by international tourists (such as inner-city areas or private properties) and incidents such as these are rare in the popular tourist areas. 

3. Are you saying I shouldn’t travel to Cancun and Los Cabos? 

 No. Incidents such as these are extremely rare among the 35 million international tourists who visit Mexico, the 8th most visited country in the world, each year. 

 The Mexican government and entire tourism industry have a long-standing program in place to ensure proactive measures are taken to avoid violent incidents in areas frequented by international tourists. 

 Cancun and Los Cabos are two incredible beach destinations with incomparable megabiodiversity, unique accommodations, and endless activities. 

 International visitors to Mexico have increased by more than 9% in 2017, when comparing the same period between January and July of the previous year. So far in 2017, Mexico’s visitors from the U.S. have increased by 9.6% (6.2 million visitors). 

 We look forward to hosting millions of tourists, including you, in the coming months and holiday season. 

4. Is Mexico still safe? I’ve always traveled there. 

 Yes. Mexico welcomes more than 35 million international tourists each year, and the entire Mexican government and tourism industry work tirelessly to ensure the safety of all our visitors so they have great experiences. 

 In 2016, Mexico was ranked by the United Nations World Tourism Organization as the 8th most visited country in the world. 

 Overall, international visitors to Mexico have increased by more than 9% in 2017, when comparing the same period between January and July of the previous year, and we look forward to hosting millions of tourists, including you, in the coming months and holiday season. 

5. I would still like to cancel my trip to Mexico. 

 We would invite you to reconsider. Mexico is currently the 8th most visited country in the world and the destination you are visiting is one of the most beautiful in the country and has so much to offer. 

 We know you’ll have a fantastic vacation with memories that will last a lifetime. 

6. How will I know we’ll be okay if something unexpected does happen? 

 The Mexican government and entire tourism industry have a long-standing program in place to ensure proactive measures are taken to avoid violent incidents in areas frequented by international tourists. 

 The tourism industry is committed to providing all travelers with a positive and safe experience during their visit. 

7. Do you foresee this affecting businesses? Are hotels empty now? 

 Overall, international visitors to Mexico have increased by more than 9% in 2017, between January and July when comparing with the previous year, and we look forward to hosting millions of tourists in the coming months and holiday season."


----------



## oldxr (Aug 27, 2017)

I own a week at Hacienda Del Mar in Cabo.I have also volunteered as a pit crew member on an off road racing team in Baja.Its really like any where else-if you look for something sleazy you will find it.If  you go out to dinner and make it back to your resort by 9pm your are probably safer than being in a bad neighborhood in the USA.I live in the sf Bay Area and there is a crew doing smash-and-grabs at the the Costco jewelry counters around here.I worked as a contractor in Iraq and thought Baghdad was a little sketchy.You can adjust your odds of living a long life but you can't always guarantee the outcome.


----------



## geekette (Aug 29, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> In my several trips to Mexico, in particular Cancun, Cabo and a couple of decades ago, Mazatlan, we had never seen continual drinking anywhere we stayed or dined.  We only stay at reputable and glorious resorts like Westin Lagunamar (Cancun) and Grand Solmar at Lands End (Cabo San Lucas).  Westin Lagunamar remains our favorite resort.  The party and drinking image that you may have, is the creation by spring break college kids at all inclusive resorts and nightclubs.  Every trip we have made had always felt safer than in most cities here in the US.  We took buses and taxis along the hotel zone in Cancun.  Visits to Chichen Itza and Tulum felt safer than when we were inside Pantheon in Rome this year.  Story to be told another time.  We refused to take the bus or light rail where we used to stay in N. California.  Drug dealings and murders were often reported on buses and light rails and around the stations.


agree, I have yet to see the wild parties but I don't go at spring break.  Folks should remember to pack their common sense along with their suitcase.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 29, 2017)

It's terrible here! Stay away!


----------



## IuLiKa (Aug 31, 2017)

My husband is a concerned. We live in San Diego and for the past couple of years we fly out of Tijuana to CUN to go to all inclusive in the rivera maya area. We always stay at huge resorts.. and we go out maybe a day or so to one of the parks or the cenotes. This year we are in Akumal and I wanted to go to Tulum to try some of the restaurants . However I found this crazy article about whats going on over there w the small hotels .. not sure if I will go now

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach

We might consider going somewhere else next year. I just love the beach and the fact that I can a decent direct flight out at thanksgiving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Aug 31, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> My husband is a concerned. We live in San Diego and for the past couple of years we fly out of Tijuana to CUN to go to all inclusive in the rivera maya area. We always stay at huge resorts.. and we go out maybe a day or so to one of the parks or the cenotes. This year we are in Akumal and I wanted to go to Tulum to try some of the restaurants . However I found this crazy article about whats going on over there w the small hotels .. not sure if I will go now
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach
> 
> ...


I`m in Cancun now and have felt completely safe. I even went to a dentist for the first time this trip. We are coming back in January and have zero concerns.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 31, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> My husband is a concerned. We live in San Diego and for the past couple of years we fly out of Tijuana to CUN to go to all inclusive in the rivera maya area. We always stay at huge resorts.. and we go out maybe a day or so to one of the parks or the cenotes. This year we are in Akumal and I wanted to go to Tulum to try some of the restaurants . However I found this crazy article about whats going on over there w the small hotels .. not sure if I will go now
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach
> 
> ...




Perhaps you should remain at home, and continue reading articles like the one you posted. In time, you'll move to your basement, or construct an underground bunker to live in. Or, you could instead read a few trip reports from the millions of tourists that visit _each year_, without a single problem, but wonderful, exciting experiences.

Me, I'll be spending 2 weeks again in the Yucatan with my family, and will be spending a good amount of time in and around Tulum as we've been doing for years. We don't stay at resorts, but small condos on the beach, as we're typically out and exploring a good portion of time. Without a single problem, I'll add. Wonderful place, and amazing region. We love it.

Tip: life is short. Live your life. And, Stop subscribing to sensationalism. It's a disease.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 31, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> My husband is a concerned. We live in San Diego and for the past couple of years we fly out of Tijuana to CUN to go to all inclusive in the rivera maya area. We always stay at huge resorts.. and we go out maybe a day or so to one of the parks or the cenotes. This year we are in Akumal and I wanted to go to Tulum to try some of the restaurants . However I found this crazy article about whats going on over there w the small hotels .. not sure if I will go now
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach
> 
> ...



There is nothing for you and your husband to be afraid of. My read of the article is that there is a land dispute between people who claim to own the land and people who actually live on the land. Apparently at least some of the people who claim to own the land live in a Northern Mexican state, near the US Border.
The article says that several people have been evicted from the land they lived in without receiving proper notification.
While being evicted without proper notification by people who live far away is no fun, seriously, how would you or anyone visiting this place be affected by that?
It' s local issue affecting the people who live there. It's like worrying about the lack of affordable housing in a big city like NY or LA, or the high cost of electricity in PR or Hawaii. Seriously, why worry about that if you dont live there?


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 31, 2017)

If you look hard enough for bad news, you'll find it. These days, much more chance of finding fake bad news, but there's still bad news out there.

This reminds me of the rubber neckers that back up traffic for miles on expressways when approaching the scene of a vehicular collision. Are these rubber neckers gaping for a place to pull over and lend assistance, or are they hoping to see some blood and gore? Me thinks the latter. Ah yes, Dirty Laundry..


----------



## klpca (Aug 31, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> My husband is a concerned. We live in San Diego and for the past couple of years we fly out of Tijuana to CUN to go to all inclusive in the rivera maya area. We always stay at huge resorts.. and we go out maybe a day or so to one of the parks or the cenotes. This year we are in Akumal and I wanted to go to Tulum to try some of the restaurants . However I found this crazy article about whats going on over there w the small hotels .. not sure if I will go now
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach
> 
> ...



I am sure that the cross border bridge to the airport is plenty safe, but TJ is probably the most dodgy part of your trip. Do some more searching - you will find plenty of statistics that support the safety of tourists in Mexico. Keep your nose out of trouble and don't be reckless. You will be fine.

Slightly off topic - we also live in SD and have considered using Volaris out of Tijuana to get to Cozumel. How is the leg room? I saw a photo of someone having to sit sideways and of course, that is a deal breaker on a couple of 3.5 hour flights. Any personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 31, 2017)

klpca said:


> Slightly off topic - we also live in SD and have considered using Volaris out of Tijuana to get to Cozumel. How is the leg room? I saw a photo of someone having to sit sideways and of course, that is a deal breaker on a couple of 3.5 hour flights. Any personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.



Flew Volaris from Cincinnati to Cancun on a charter. We paid for the "upgraded" seats and had adequate leg room. New airplane, good cabin crew and no complaints. As on any LCC, you pay for almost anything extra besides the ride. The Check In in Cancun wasn't the greatest with only a couple of desk agents but after a very enjoyable stay, not a big deal. If I got  good deal, I'd fly them again but not my first choice.

Cheers


----------



## klpca (Aug 31, 2017)

x3 skier said:


> Flew Volaris from Cincinnati to Cancun on a charter. We paid for the "upgraded" seats and had adequate leg room. New airplane, good cabin crew and no complaints. As on any LCC, you pay for almost anything extra besides the ride. The Check In in Cancun wasn't the greatest with only a couple of desk agents but after a very enjoyable stay, not a big deal. If I got  good deal, I'd fly them again but not my first choice.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I'm not sure what we are going to do yet...we're currently booked on Southwest out of LAX - not ideal but they are nonstop flights so that it a big time savings. But the prices on Volaris were amazing - about $170 each - round trip. It is definitely food for thought. It would be very nice to fly right into Cozumel. As it stands now, were doing the bag drag from Cancun to Cozumel. I'll have to see how much to upgraded seats are. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 31, 2017)

klpca said:


> Slightly off topic - we also live in SD and have considered using Volaris out of Tijuana to get to Cozumel. How is the leg room? I saw a photo of someone having to sit sideways and of course, that is a deal breaker on a couple of 3.5 hour flights. Any personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


seatguru.com

Enter your airline and flight number, and it will show you the seat map, seat pitch, etc. for every seat.  Even on the same airline, leg room can vary from plane to plane, so this is much more accurate than asking what the leg room is like on [fill in the blank] airline.

Kurt


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 1, 2017)

I have flown volaris couple of times. The leg room doesnt bother me but as mentioned you can buy more legroom. They have a lot of flexibility but I believe they are changing some of the fees. Also the direct flight to CUN used to be once a week now its twice a week. I also bought their club membership because you can get discounts up to 6 people traveling with you.  Overall very happy with them. 

have not tried the CBX bridge yet, but i know people usually Uber there because the parking is a problem

Did not need to offend anyone with the article .. it is what it is .. I wouldn't want to be in a small hotel in Tulum thats for sure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Sep 1, 2017)

IuLiKa said:


> I have flown volaris couple of times. The leg room doesnt bother me but as mentioned you can buy more legroom. They have a lot of flexibility but I believe they are changing some of the fees. Also the direct flight to CUN used to be once a week now its twice a week. I also bought their club membership because you can get discounts up to 6 people traveling with you.  Overall very happy with them.
> 
> have not tried the CBX bridge yet, but i know people usually Uber there because the parking is a problem
> 
> ...


Thanks - I didn't know about the parking issue. I can't really figure out the Volaris site. It only shows me one flight currently - connecting in Monterrey - but I could have sworn that I saw one connecting in Mexico City. But the flight shown leaves at 5am - so that's not happening, lol. I'll keep it in mind for the future though.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 2, 2017)

I love Mexico -- particularly Cozumel because I love snorkeling and diving. I spend more time in the water in Cozumel than I do in Hawaii (which I also love). The water is much warmer in Cozumel and because it is a channel, there is usually very little wave action (September to November is prone to storms and high wind). 

The main draw to me has always been the tropical fish. The first time that I went snorkeling was in Cozumel. There were so many fish when I dove off the wall at the El Cid La Ceiba I felt like I was in an aquarium. 

I don't use timeshares in Cozumel. The hotels and meals are inexpensive and I prefer the coziness of places like Casa Del Mar and La Ceiba to the luxury resorts of El Presidente and Fiesta Americana. The people are friendly. The hotel is comfortable. The grounds have lots of tropical plants. The La Palapa restaurant has great food at reasonable prices and it is open air so you can feel the ocean breeze. 

I accidentally left my brand new very expensive dive computer on the beach at the Del Mar Aquatics dive shop. The next day, the man at the desk at Del Mar handed it to me and said "isn't this your computer?" I feel safer in Cozumel than I do here in Fort Worth.


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 3, 2017)

To those who advocate travelling to wherever you want and pay no attention to travel warnings issued by the US State Dept. this post is not for you. For the rest of you concerned about travel to Mexico or anywhere else that a travel warning is posted read on.

I've travelled to Mexico several times and when I read the latest warning about Mexico I was surprised to see Puerto Vallarta on the list. I've been there three times and have enjoyed my visits each time. The beaches aren't great but the atmosphere, the food and the surrounding countryside were all enjoyable and safe as far vas I could observe. Here is the warning for the area.

*Jalisco (includes Guadalajara, Puerto Vallarta, and Lake Chapala):* U.S. citizens should defer non-essential travel to areas that border the states of Michoacán and Zacatecas because of continued instability. U.S. government personnel are prohibited from personal travel to areas of Jalisco that border Zacatecas, intercity travel after hours, and from using Highway 80 between Cocula and La Huerta. U.S. government personnel are authorized to use Federal toll road 15D for travel to Mexico City; however, they may not stop in the town of La Barca or Ocotlan for any reason.

Well I had no idea where these places were so I looked them up on a map. Let me say that on all three trips we rented a car and drove around exploring a bit. We drove out to Punta Mita, about 25 miles west of PV to see the area and spent some time looking for a resort to stay on a future trip. It was a great day and we went there again on subsequent visits. On one trip we stopped at a place called Huanacaxtle. We were told it had a nice beach. Well the beach was at best average but went to a local restaurant and wound spending the day and a good part of the evening there as we made friends with the owners and some ex-pats who lived there. Another great time and unforgettable memory. We drove back to the resort around midnight after push starting the VW that had a dead battery. It was quite a scene. Four slightly inebriated 50+ folks pushing a VW bug through the dirt streets of a small Mexican town in the middle of the night. 

So where are all these dangerous spots the State Dept is warning us about? Well La Barca and Ocotlan are 177 miles to the east of PV. That's 177 miles as the crow flies. If you actually drove out there it would be over 200 miles and probably would take 4 hrs to get there. Highway 80 between Cocula and La Huerta is 80 to 115 miles to the west. I can't imagine a tourist actually wanting to go to any of these places but if you were thinking about it I would definitely heed the warnings.

What does all this mean? Well my advice is to read the State Dept warnings. I mean *read* them. I would not hesitate to travel back to PV because of a warning that doesn't apply to the places I want to go. Don't just read a headline and make a decision. Read the information provided in the warning and see how it applies to your travel plans and make adjustments if necessary. Whatever you decide don't ever take advice from anyone who tells you to disregard a warning issued by a competent authority. That's just foolishness.


----------

